
Show HN: FilmScout, an app to keep track of your favorite filmmaker's projects - filmscout
https://filmscout.app
======
filmscout
Hi,

Ever wondered what your favorite filmmakers have been up to? Instead of
googling every now and then to search for answers, I developed FilmScout.

With FilmScout, you can search for information on your favorite movies and TV
shows, check the filmmakers, explore their works, and follow them to keep
track of their upcoming projects.

You can also create custom lists of movies and TV series to share with others,
and follow other people's lists.

As of now, you can track filmmakers in the roles of Director,
Screenwriter/Writer, Composer, Cinematographer/Director of Photography, Editor
and Story.

FilmScout is available for iOS and Android. It was built with React-native and
Ruby on Rails. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

